# Harborside Atlantis - A Few Questions



## Travelmore (Aug 3, 2015)

We are headed to Harborside Atlantis later this month. We are a family of 5 - 2 adults and three kids (11, 8 and 6 years). We have a couple questions and would love some input on restaurants (family friendly) and favorite activities.

We have plans for Carmine's and Anthony's - although I haven't made reservations yet. Can we book Carmines online or do I need to call? Does Anthony's take reservations? Any other family friendly recommendations?

We also plan on doing a dolphin experience. Just wondering which one would be better. The one through Atlantis or the one that goes to the island. Should we book ahead for a family of 5? Any other recommended-can't miss- family excursions/activities?

We will have a 1 Bdr premium unit in phase 1 with Friday check-in (not an exchange). Is there a particular unit/floor or view we should ask for? It looks like there is a washer and dryer in the unit - is this correct?  Should we bring floaties for the pool/lazy river or are there some supplied?  

We arrive around 1:30 and plan to bring some groceries with us. We will also have the taxi driver stop for groceries and maybe some adult beverages on the way to Harborside. What is the best grocery store on the way? What kind of coffee do the coffee makers take-regular ground or Keurig type? Will Harbouside store our groceries - refrigerated too - for us if our room is not ready for us when we arrive?

Also, how do the bracelets for Atlantis work? Do they need to be exchanged daily? What is the best method?

Sorry for all the questions and thanks for your help. We are very excited!!


----------



## gigi1313 (Aug 3, 2015)

Looking forward to the responses as we are also headed to Harborside with a Friday checkin (2 bedroom lock off).


----------



## lily28 (Aug 3, 2015)

I believe building 6 is for friday checkin. There is a washer dryer in the unit. For wrist, you can use the same one all week. Harborside will not store your foods for you. I just came back from harborside yesterday.i found the foods and drinks at the supermarket at cable beach wete cheaper than the one across the bridge from harborside.  The coffee maker is a drip one, not keurig.
I did not do dolphin this year. I remember atlantis offered a big discount for the first  dilphin excursion in the morning.
If the cartoon network obstacle course is still opened when you are there, sign up as soon as you checkin.


----------



## RALnGA (Aug 3, 2015)

Building 2 is Friday check-in ,it's next to the pool ....But since they have changed how many days you can stay or when you can check in any building could have vacancy..Once you get there just ask...also time you check-in turn around and go to the desk next to the computers and get the list for restaurants...the printout will tell you which ones are open each day and times they are open for the next week...then you can make reservations for restaurants and any excursions/activities  you may want to do...I suggest making reservations ASAP...No floaties needed they have life vest at every pool and at the beach for all ages...there is a washer/dryer in every unit...so bring washing detergents...and also pack half the clothes  you can washes daily if you want ...who's gonna notice what you wore 3 days ago,most of the time you'll be in swim suits...if you get to Harborside early they will hold your suitcases and food but will not refrigerate it ...it will be sitting out in 85* weather until your room is ready..It will take you 2 hours from when you land to get to Harborside if you stop at the store...we like the Save-a-Lot near the Airport ...nice CLEAN grocery store good selection of meat.. veggies...and can goods...
One thing i can guarantee you is this won't be your one and only visit...It will take you half the week just to see all of Harborside and the Atlantis...
Hope this helps..we will be there in August....

RAL


----------



## suzannesimon (Aug 3, 2015)

We always use foodstore2go.com for our initial grocery set-up.  They are excellent and cost little more than a cab would. I schedule them for 5pm delivery the first day.  They unload and put everything away for you.  It's a wonderful service, especially when you want to go see the amenities, and shopping is the last thing you want to do.

The 1 bedroom premium is a beautiful layout in case you've never seen it - tons of space.


----------



## tillamookrn (Aug 4, 2015)

*Bracelets*

You get your Atlantis bracelets at the towel hut next to the pool at Harborside. Everyone must be present and have them applied by the staff. It's good all week, but if you are going out for a nice dinner and want to remove it you can. Just go back to the pool hut the next day and they will put a new one on you.


----------



## gigi1313 (Aug 4, 2015)

What is the towel situation?  One set for your resort room? Fresh ones at all during stay?  What about at the pools (both Harborside pool and water park)?


----------



## SMHarman (Aug 4, 2015)

gigi1313 said:


> What is the towel situation?  One set for your resort room? Fresh ones at all during stay?  What about at the pools (both Harborside pool and water park)?


Towels in your room. Launder with in room laundry. Replace at mid week tidy. 

Pool towels fresh each day. Get at the towel huts with your bracelet.


----------



## TheCooksLuvDisney (Aug 6, 2015)

Quick tip.
Bring condiments and some food from home. 
We brought frozen steak, frozen coffee creamer, frozen butter, etc in a soft cooler bag in our suitcase. yes this took up room and weight in our checked luggage, but it left room for souvenirs. 
Often we brought our pool towels back from the water activities because sitting on the bus in a wet bathing suit can be chilly. Exchange them for dry ones before you leave the pool areas and walk through the Atlantis hotel to catch your bus.  Just remember to dump them off at the pool in the resort. 
Definitely stop and get alcohol on the way from the airport. We saw people carrying wheeled coolers full of beer on the bus on the way to the beach.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 6, 2015)

TheCooksLuvDisney said:


> We brought frozen steak, frozen coffee creamer, frozen butter, etc in a soft cooler bag in our suitcase. yes this took up room and weight in our checked luggage.



Just curious, are they allowed through customs if they find out?


----------



## RALnGA (Aug 6, 2015)

It seems to me that it is a LOT of trouble and cost packing frozen food for Harborside...Plus if they were to find it in your luggage they may confiscate it or Tax it.....Order online and have the groceries delivered to your room  or stop by the grocery store on you way to Harborside....We have found the grocery stores are very very clean and well stocked...

RAL


----------



## Travelmore (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks for all the info. We just have a couple other questions.

What kind of coffee filters the coffee makers take - is it the basket size or the cone size?

Also, I was looking at milk and water prices on foodstore2go.com - $12 for 1 gal of 2% & $14 for 24 bottled water - is this a fairly standard?

Thanks again


----------



## SMHarman (Aug 12, 2015)

Travelmore said:


> Thanks for all the info. We just have a couple other questions.
> 
> What kind of coffee filters the coffee makers take - is it the basket size or the cone size?
> 
> ...


Both imported by boat and expensive


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 12, 2015)

Local filtered water is affordable at the markets.  Expect to pay significantly more at Atlantis.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## hefleycatz (Aug 22, 2015)

Who is the best choice for transportation from the Airport to Harborside and back?  Sandy?  

Thanks 

Lee


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 24, 2015)

hefleycatz said:


> Who is the best choice for transportation from the Airport to Harborside and back?  Sandy?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Lee



We have used many including Sandy, which was a disaster for us. We get the same level of service by grabbing a regular taxi at the airport. 

I highly recommend grabbing a porter to grab your luggage and hail the taxi for you.


----------



## suzannesimon (Aug 24, 2015)

There were just 2 of us the last time we were there so we just grabbed a cab.  It was a van with about 4 other people.  As we crossed the bridge, I saw Harborside and the driver passed it by, taking everyone else to their destinations and dropped us off last on his way back to the airport.  Very frustrating!  Oh, goody, there's Harborside!  Oh, no, there goes Harborside!  We could have been there in 10 minutes, but it took more than 30.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 24, 2015)

tomandrobin said:


> We have used many including Sandy, which was a disaster for us.



This is the first time I've heard negative comments about this service - can you please provide details?  This service is frequently mentioned here, so it would be helpful for people who are considering it.


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 24, 2015)

suzannesimon said:


> There were just 2 of us the last time we were there so we just grabbed a cab.  It was a van with about 4 other people.  As we crossed the bridge, I saw Harborside and the driver passed it by, taking everyone else to their destinations and dropped us off last on his way back to the airport.  Very frustrating!  Oh, goody, there's Harborside!  Oh, no, there goes Harborside!  We could have been there in 10 minutes, but it took more than 30.



The taxi should never have loaded you with another group.


----------



## suzannesimon (Aug 24, 2015)

Do you think it is essential to have a reservation to/from the airport since we're going to be there Thanksgiving week?


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 24, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> This is the first time I've heard negative comments about this service - can you please provide details?  This service is frequently mentioned here, so it would be helpful for people who are considering it.



Well....The driver was not on time at pick-up. We did not receive any service or attention that the regular taxi's deliver.....yet was more money.  No coolers of water and beer....nada. 

Our driver never showed on departure day. Sandy actually showed up an hour after our scheduled pick-up time to get us to the airport. We almost missed our flight back home. Dealing with that kind of stress after a vacation was not worth it. 

She did apologize for the poor service and the no show of her driver. However, burn me once and I won't use you again.

PS - I know her service if highly rated and widely praised. We just happened to get that 1 in a 100 bad service.


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 24, 2015)

suzannesimon said:


> Do you think it is essential to have a reservation to/from the airport since we're going to be there Thanksgiving week?



Taxis are a dime a dozen in the Bahamas. If you call bell services an hour before you are ready to leave, they will have a taxi waiting for you.


----------



## suzannesimon (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks - how about from the airport to Harborside?  Is there any benefit to booking ahead of time, or just wait in line for a cab?


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 24, 2015)

suzannesimon said:


> Thanks - how about from the airport to Harborside?  Is there any benefit to booking ahead of time, or just wait in line for a cab?



Same....Taxis and sedan service is mucho plentiful at the airport.

The only exception I have for the transfers is if you have a very large group or prefer a limo for the ride.


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 24, 2015)

From TripAdvisor 
http://www.tripadvisor.com/Travel-g...Providence-Island:Arriving.And.Departing.html

Arrivals - Nassau International Airport

Upon arrival at NASSAU International Airport (NAS) you will be asked to fill out a Bahamian Immigration Card.  This is usually available onboard your flight, but you can find them in the immigration area at the writing desks.  You'll go through Bahamian Immigration at this point, and your passport (YOU MUST HAVE A VALID U.S. PASSPORT) will be stamped and marked for the # of days you are allowed to stay in the bahamas. (This information is taken from your immigration card).  Once you are through immigration, you'll find tour desks in the entrance.  You can pick up information and newsletters here.  Follow to the right to pick up your luggage at the marked carousel.  Bahamian Customs agents are waiting for inspection nearby.  Most agents just flag you through, some ask if you have anything to declare.  If you are not carrying illegal items, or something that needs to be declared, just answer truthfully and walk through.  This process can take a little while depending on the line.  Most days this whole process takes less than 1/2 hour.

Taxi cabs and Shuttle Vans are lined up outside the arrivals building. Those with vouchers will be asked to head to the left to meet your van. Otherwise, you'll be loaded into taxis for travel to your destination.   Although fares are set, (check the posted rates in the Arrivals area) make sure you and your driver agree on a price BEFORE you get into the cab.  Fares are subject to change by the taxi union.  

U.S. Departures - Nassau International Airport

The Departure process has been greatly improved with a brand new terminal.  Please leave at least 2 to 2/12 hours to go through this process. 

You'll check in with your airline at the first check point.  Don't bother pre-printing your boarding passes as they will be mandatorily issued by the check-in agent at the airport. Your bags will be tagged and sent to the baggage handling area.  You'll be asked to fill out a U.S. Customs Card stating what you purchased and the value.  Have your receipts available if you've been shopping.   An agent (similiar to TSA) will check your documents and move you on to the next station.  Carry on, handbags, computers etc  will be go through xray at this point.  Hand wands may also  be used. when necessary.  After the security checkpoint you proceed to U.S. Immigration and Customs area  - YOU MUST HAVE A VALID PASSPORT. 

Depending on the number of flights, this can be a long line.  After going through the U.S. Immigration desk, you are free to proceed to your gate.

The new terminal features several places to eat or drink as well as shopping.
AIRPORT SHUTTLES

Some packages include vouchers for Shuttle Vans.  Most of these vans are run by Majestic Tours and Bahamas Experience and are small buses that hold about 20 people.  Each van heads towards a different set of hotels, so you may not have a direct ride to your hotel, but drop off along the way.  In some cases, luggage is placed in a second van or truck to meet you at your destination.

Unless your travel package has included this as a perk, the Shuttle is not usually a bargain.  Most cabs are less expensive, and there are plenty of vans and limos in the taxi transportation pool. Taxi rates vary, check with the driver before getting in the cab.  Rates are based on two passengers and a coupole of suitcases.  Each addtional passenger is another $3 and additional or large/heavy luggage is additional.  Be sure to tip your driver a few dollars especially if they give you a little tour along the way to your destination.  Here is an estimated rate schedule which is subject to change:

*Airport to downtown Nassau $27
Airport to Cable Beach $18
Airport to Paradise Island $34 includes bridge toll*

If you have a voucher, the transportation director at the Arrivals area will direct you to your Van at the end of the drive. (to your left as you go out the door).  Representatives will be waiting to help board you.

To return to the Airport, contact your Tour Desk or concierge in your hotel lobby for pick up times 24 hours before your flight, or call the number on your voucher for a pick up.  Make sure you do this a day ahead of time, and be WAITING for them when they arrive.  They will NOT wait for you.


----------



## Travelmore (Aug 24, 2015)

What is the cost of regular taxi fare to or from the airport? Also, how much does a stop at the grocery store add to that?

Thanks


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 24, 2015)

Airport to downtown Nassau $27
Airport to Cable Beach $18
Airport to Paradise Island $34 includes bridge toll

There is not a set fee to stop at the store. That is set by the driver....and it depends on the number of stops and where you stop. 

Say $25-$50 for the stops.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 24, 2015)

tomandrobin said:


> We have used many including Sandy, which was a disaster for us.





DeniseM said:


> This is the first time I've heard negative comments about this service - can you please provide details?  This service is frequently mentioned here, so it would be helpful for people who are considering it.


We used Sandy, and wasn't overly impressed.

We had requested a car seat in advance.  They didn't bring one.  All the way to the resort, the driver kept talking about how the highway we were on was the most dangerous one in the Bahamas, and how many people had died on it.  Not the right "tour guide" commentary, especially for a family whose kids aren't in car seats.  They were late for the return to the airport, too.

I'm not sure if we would use them again or not.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 24, 2015)

Sounds like Sandy's service has not kept its former high quality. I haven't been there in a few years but have used her service many times all successfully. Being late and not having a car seat are pretty absurd things to deal with for a taxi service.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## RALnGA (Aug 24, 2015)

We have never had a problem with Sandra...I just got an Email from her about picking us up in 3 weeks from the airport...cost $50 to Harborside that's with a stop at grocery store.. return trip is $40...every time her daughter ,son or her pick us up and they all have air condition vehicles....clean...and we always have a tour pointing out different places on the way to Harborside..All the Fergusons are very friendly...
  Sorry I can't compare any other taxi because Sandra is all we've used for the past 8 years...But why change when we get good service with her? 

RAL


----------



## lily28 (Aug 25, 2015)

I was charged extra $10 for a 30 min grocery stop on the way to Harborside in july


----------



## gigi1313 (Aug 26, 2015)

Great service, prompt, clean, friendly, with Sandra's husband Wesley this week!


----------



## suzannesimon (Aug 26, 2015)

How big is Sandra's "fleet"?  Do they have vans that can handle 6 people, for instance?


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 26, 2015)

suzannesimon said:


> How big is Sandra's "fleet"?  Do they have vans that can handle 6 people, for instance?



Yes, they have larger vehicles.


----------



## stevio99 (Aug 27, 2015)

You may want to consider car rental from budget.  Cost is about 50 bucks with the entertainment book code (they never ask for the card, and I doubt they even know what it is).  The way to book is from airport to Shirley park drop off (same cost, even though it is a 1 way rental).  I've told the people at the Shirley park office to drive me back to atlantis and they've done it for me 3 times now.  Good thing is you get car for 24 hours so can shop and do dining off atlantis =cheaper)


----------



## RALnGA (Aug 27, 2015)

Have you seen how Bahamians drive ....
NO thanks!!!!


----------



## levatino (Aug 28, 2015)

Can someone PM Sandys email to me?  or post it here if that's appropriate.

Thank you!


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 28, 2015)

levatino said:


> Can someone PM Sandys email to me?  or post it here if that's appropriate.
> 
> Thank you!



Here is her website

http://www.bahamas-treasures.com/fergiestaxi/SandrasTourandTaxi.htm

and the other website

http://www.bahamas-treasures.com/fergiestaxi/


----------

